

Show HN: Real time alerts and notifications – new dweet.io functionality - Bug_Labs
http://beta.dweet.io/

======
bujatt
Hey, the URL seems to not work.
"[http://beta.dweet.io/"](http://beta.dweet.io/")

~~~
Bug_Labs
We are back up and running! Please let us know what you think.

